# Florida Faeries, Highlanders & Rapscallions (RenFaire Info)



## crow (Sep 7, 2016)

Find Fests:
http://www.renfaire.com/Sites/Florida/index.html

Additional Info & Introduction:
http://www.renfaire.com/index.html

Hopefully this isn't redundant information but here ya go.
I met a cool person that told me about these fests.

I've noticed very few postings for Florida.
Which I find odd seeing as FL has so many Pirate Fests.

Definitley wanna check out a Faerie, and a Celtic gathering. Yay mead.
Nothing for Dickens unfortunately. and never been to one of those dashing events.


----------



## Garminbozia (Oct 25, 2016)

This is perfect for people like me....people who don't know about these things ha! Thanks for sharing


----------

